# Hardwicks' - Honey Girl



## method1 (29/9/15)

We've had loads of people asking about our new flavours, so here's a little teaser without giving too much away on the first date.

(speaking of dates - October 2015)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Deckie (29/9/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 36262
> 
> 
> We've had loads of people asking about our new flavours, so here's a little teaser without giving too much away on the first date.
> ...


If Debbie Does Donuts is anything to go by, then Honey Girl is sure to be a winner. Good luck with her @method1 ..... she sure sounds faithful

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (20/11/15)

Been a long time since I've posted an update on this.. too long.

We had to reformulate the recipe because the original contained traces of alcohol. 
Been a lot of research and testing but Honey Girl is almost ready, and we hope you'll find it's worth the wait 

Enjoy the weekend!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## imiago (21/11/15)

@method1 Really looking forward to it. Will hopefully be one of the first to buy. . DDD did not disappoint so I am sure Honey Girl will be sweet as... Honey?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groovyvaperman (21/11/15)

Im guessing a honey mead?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (22/11/15)

Can I get a tester pretty plz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

